# Ok From A Farmers Point of View



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok something on Whole Grain was brought up at Church got me thinking.If your wanting to fatten up a Calf,Hog,whatever,you give them plenty of Grain.

Ok what I was thinking if a person has very little or no Grain just Vegetables and meat they should lose weight?? :shrug:

big rockpile


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Ok what I was thinking if a person has very little or no Grain just Vegetables and meat they should lose weight??


That's low-carb, aka Atkins. 
The answer is yes. Most people lose weight very well on a low-carb diet.


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

What Erin said.

Be careful of the starchy vegetables, too.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

big rockpile, are you asking if this is a good idea for you or making a suggestion for others? If you're asking if you should follow this deit, please check with your doctor first because you have some health issues. I honestly don't think that if you eat in moderation, nothing is truly bad for you.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I can always lose weight when I get rid of the grains, eating lots of veggies and some fruit and I always eat meat (we have our own beef, pork and chicken) and eggs, I eat dairy (yogurt and cheese) but know I need to lose some of the dairy as we eat the 'cheap' cheese from Kroger, need to get back to making my own, oh well, sorry to ramble. Pam


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I've been following South Beach for about a week and a half.. lean proteins, low fat cheese, two cups of low fat milk or yogurt allowed daily, lots of veggies, no fruits or grains for these first two weeks.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Big Rockpile - that's funny I was thinking the same thing yesterday as I left the Dairy where I get my milk (for me and a calf). How do we fatten cattle? Give them grains!

I'm going to copy and paste from another forum I just posted in.
BJJ = Brazilian Jiu Jitsu - I enjoy it because it's both a physical and mental challenge and if I was not doing BJJ I would be sitting around the house doing nothing as I don't live on my farm yet.
At the beginning of December I got back into BJJ after an 18 month break - my starting weight was 284 - between December and early March I had lost 14 pounds with out changing my diet at all. I had kinda plateaued but would have kept dropping weight slowly.
2 hours of BJJ burns between 1500 to 2000 calories.
====
I switched to Paleo on Monday 3/12/2012 as a 1 week test. 
Between Monday and Saturday I lost 10 pounds - part of that was water weight because a reduced sodium intake. 

The second week I was traveling and could only eat Paleo for some meals - my weight during this week did not change. 

Monday 3/26/2012 I started strict Paleo again but was only able to make it to BJJ twice last week. This week it's back to BJJ 4x per week and as of Thursday (BJJ only twice so far) have dropped another 4 pounds. 
I have basically lost 14 pounds in about 17 days of eating strict Paleo. 

My starting weight was 270.4 on 3/12/2012 
Today 4/5/2012 my weight is 256.2 

While eating Paleo I stay full feeling and don't have the urge to snack like I used to. I also can't seem to over eat because I'm always full. 

I'm not tracking my calories anymore - did that the first week and I would typically take in between 80 to 100 total carbs of which 28-35 of those would be fiber. My total calorie intake during that first week was between 1350 and 1650 calories - I couldn't eat more than that. Now this was the first week when I was eating more fruit then I probably should have been eating but it was a spur of the moment decision to eat Paleo and we didn't have much in the way of fresh veggies for me to eat so I would fill the void with fruit. I think I eat much less total carbs and more fiber than the first week. 
I'm hooked on Paleo now and while I do occasionally eat something not on the list I try really hard not to but when my wife leaves containers of cookies open it's hard not to take 1 every few days.


----------

